# Tomorrow



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

How many people will turn up for work?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I expect a normal day - everyone in


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I expect a holiday to be declared


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I expect a holiday to be declared


Like I said

"normal working day" - some of us work in the private sector


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

A "speech" is expected in a few minutes, however I don't think there will be anything different tomorrow.............Apart from the "celebrations"..........

He had a "plan" for the first 10 days that follows being elected, and holidays weren't part of that plan as far as I've seen.........But you never know :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

doesn't have to be an official holiday lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Like I said
> 
> "normal working day" - some of us work in the private sector


beware your new Rayes lives in Tagammoa...expect heavy security and traffic up and down rd 90 tomorrow morning :eyebrows:


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

He lives just of road 90, as do I, serious amount of police/presidential guard floating about and our security guy now has a gun!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> doesn't have to be an official holiday lol


Well in that case then Lanason's comment was the best way to put it........


Lanason said:


> "normal working day"


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> He lives just of road 90, as do I, serious amount of police/presidential guard floating about and our security guy now has a gun!!


oh dear...hopefully he'll move to the presidential palace quickly


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

aykalam said:


> oh dear...hopefully he'll move to the presidential palace quickly


Didn't know he was living there but now I now why I got stuck in spontanious celebrations on my way from Katameya to Rehab and back...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

roads are very quiet


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

At least everybody (here) is back to wo.. äh... office, discussing the results


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> How many people will turn up for work?


 Is a normal day, everybody at work. I suspect the fight will now move to boardrooms instead of Tharir square...the next challenge - Ramadan!


----------

